
Yuval Noah Harari: the world after coronavirus – Free to read - doener
https://www.ft.com/content/19d90308-6858-11ea-a3c9-1fe6fedcca75
======
pachico
I confess to have really enjoyed his books. At the beginning of Homo Deus, he
starts precisely comparing how pandemic illnesses were treated today Vs 100
years ago. Now that I'm confined at home and everything looks grey to me, I
still can compare against Spanish influenza and see the differences.

